# Guestrodon vs. Zapi



## M&F (Jan 6, 2016)

[SIZE=+2]*Guestrodon vs. Zapi*[/SIZE]



Guestrodon said:


> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Set
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 35%
> ...


*Guestrodon's active squad*

 *Mimentum* the male Mime Jr. <Filter> @ Chesto Berry
 *CateGory* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Amulet Coin (Signature Attribute: Better the Pay, Better the Day)
 *CoBrag* the female Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Poison Barb
 *SalaManliness* the male Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Enigma Berry

*Zapi active squad*

 *Johanna* the female Axew <Rivalry>
 *Wally* the male Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Persephone* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Payapa Berry
 *Lightning* the female Pichu <Static>
 *Excalibur* the male Snivy <Overgrow> @ King's Rock
 *Demyx* the male Buizel <Swift Swim>
 *Hiver* the male Snorunt <Ice Body>
 *Reyn* the male Larvitar <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tobias* the male Fletchling <Big Pecks> @ Silk Scarf
 *Leliana* the female Igglybuff <Cute Charm> @ Soothe Bell

Thus spoke the Mega Rayquaza coin:
-Zapi sends out
-Guestrodon sends out and issues commands
-Zapi issues commands
-I ref


----------



## Zapi (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll start with *Demyx*, my Buizel!


----------



## M&F (Jan 12, 2016)

DQ warning for Guestrodon. This one's been in the dust for plenty a while, so let's give it *96 hours*.


----------

